# Where is your Iwagumi rock source



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering where people get their rocks for their aquariums. 

Do you think Crystals or mineral rocks would work? Would raw Jade work?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You just have to seek high and low. Often you can find suitable rock at landscape or garden shops. I usually just boil the crap out of them before adding them to the tank. I took many geography/geology courses in University so I have a little background. You can sometimes get them from other BCAers as well. Good Luck on the hunt.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I work for
In Home Sauna Kits by Homecraft
And we sell it, for in are saunas.
Send the sales guys a email or call, tell them the size of rock you want 
Tell tham that Neal sent you and I will pick out the nicest rock for you and ship it.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Those Iwagumi rocks really rocks....nice for a small shrimp tank.

AquaScaping World Magazine - Iwagumi Style


----------

